# Porter's Pain King Bottle



## foxfirerodandgun (May 22, 2017)

Does anyone have any idea as to the approximate time that  the bottle closer style changed from the cork top to the screw top?  Many thanks for any help that someone could share.

James


----------



## nhpharm (May 23, 2017)

On the Porters, I think it was in the late 1920's.


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (May 23, 2017)

nhpharm said:


> On the Porters, I think it was in the late 1920's.



Thank you. My learning curve is beginning to grow. 

James


----------

